# Jenn Air Gas Range - One burner not sparking



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Jenn Air JDS 9860 AAP range that essentially looks like the picture below, except that mine has four gas burners instead of the grill on the left as show below.

The upper left burner does not spark, but the other 3 do. The cartridges are sealed burner units, and I have diagnosed that they are functioning properly as I have switched them around (move the left burners to the right side, and vice versa) and the upper left still does not spark).

When I turn one ANY of the 4 gas knobs to "lite", ALL four are supposed to spark, but only three spark (the upper left does not spark). All four knobs cause the 3 working burners to spark.

I am debating if the problem lies in the spark module (4+0) or elsewhere. Thoughts?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, makes sense. That spark is an arc which has to be just the right distance from the ground source and not insulated by debris to work properly. If I had a Jenn Air, I would want that stovetop grill they are famous for. I used one once and made the best grilled burgers ever.


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

Replaced the Spark Module 4+0 as well as the burner valve and still no luck. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

did you check the wire going to the 1 ignitor that doesn't spark ??


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

kenmac said:


> did you check the wire going to the 1 ignitor that doesn't spark ??


The wires are all connected. The left two burner knobs are double spark switches (two wires on each side). I assume this is because the stove is configured to accept the grill module on the left side. I am wondering if there is some sort of change that needs to be made when you plug in a 2-burner module like I have now?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

no changes that I'm aware of...I would check the wire at the ignitor that isn't sparking.. When 1 knob is turned on all the ignitors should spark. the wire at that ignitor could have bad connection or broken. Not sure about that exact mod. but, the wire should just slide or clip on to the ignitors


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

kenmac said:


> did you check the wire going to the 1 ignitor that doesn't spark ??





kenmac said:


> no changes that I'm aware of...I would check the wire at the ignitor that isn't sparking.. When 1 knob is turned on all the ignitors should spark. the wire at that ignitor could have bad connection or broken. Not sure about that exact mod. but, the wire should just slide or clip on to the ignitors


What do you mean exactly by "check the wire"? The wires are all spade connectors and are all securely fastened.

All 4 knobs make only 3 burners spark. So all 4 knobs are causing ignition.

BUT, the upper left location never sparks. And it's not the burner itself, as I've switched modules and that location still never sparks.

I just had an idea and went to test it, but no dice. Since a 4 spark switches are daisy chained together, I thought maybe the burner next to the one not working was bad, but I replaced it and still no dice.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Does that have the small micro white micro switch behind the knob ??


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Does that have the small micro white micro switch behind the knob ??


Don't think it's the micro one, just has this standard looking spark switch behind the knob, which is the part I replaced:

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/part_details.aspx?part_id=4088892


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

that's what I' refering to.. But when you said you replaced the module I thought you were talking about the control module ( spark box ) I call the part you replaced a micro switch..See if you can access the spark box & check the wires or swap the wires around.. the spark control box maybe your problem.. How old is the unit ?? These spark modules go bad


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

kenmac said:


> that's what I' refering to.. But when you said you replaced the module I thought you were talking about the control module ( spark box ) I call the part you replaced a micro switch..See if you can access the spark box & check the wires or swap the wires around.. the spark control box maybe your problem.. How old is the unit ?? These spark modules go bad


Gotcha. Is the "spark control box" the same as the "spark module"?

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/part_details.aspx?part_id=4108240

I replaced that as well. I replaced BOTH the white switch and module.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes that's it.. You can try swaping the wires around & see if it sparks.. If you turn it to spark & the spark box is sparking . You can take the wire off to that ignitor at the spark box. Hold the wire close to the terminal & the spark should jump to the wire.. Be careful it will ZAP YOU


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have also found that on some of these type cook-tops, the actual spade connection where it hooks to the "sparker" has gone bad. In other words, there is no longer a connection between the wire and the spade terminal. Look closely at where the spade terminal is crimped to the wire. Look for a crimp that may be "excessive" and has actually broken the very end of the wire and only the insulation is holding the terminal to the spade connector. This was shown to me by an appliance repair guy who knew how to test the wire to the "sparker" as he called it. He did use a volt/ohm, multimeter to do it, but I missed that part. A new spade connection on this unit was all it needed. Hope this helps, David


----------



## Dwizzo (Mar 24, 2010)

Problem has been fixed. Not sure what it was, but it was nothing tried in this thread.

I removed the white connector on the stove surface where the cartridges plug into (the female receptacle with 2 holes). I checked for sparking, and screwed it back in. And it started working. I didn't change anything, it must have just been loose. There is just one screw holding it in. It's accessible on the top of the stove simply by removing the burner module.

Took 30 seconds to do. Sheesh... :no:


----------

